# showConfirmDialog (Rückgabewert abfragen?)



## armerpraktikant (11. Okt 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Erstmal sorry für den blöden Titel.

Hab folgendes Problem:

Ich wollte eine JOptionPane mit den Optionen (YES, NO, CANCEL) anzeigen lassen. Klappt auch prima  

Das Problem ist nur wie bekomme ich heraus, welcher der Buttons gedrückt wurde.
Ich hab in der SDK-Hilfe gelesen das .showConfirmDialog(...) einen int zurückliefert. Wie komme ich da dran bzw. wie kann ich damit arbeiten ???

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

CU ap


----------



## thE_29 (11. Okt 2004)

```
int x = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(...);
```


das ist dein rückgabewert


----------



## meez (11. Okt 2004)

Und hier noch das ganze von einem Frame aus...:


```
String[] options = {"Ja","Nein"};
int ret = JOptionPane.showOptionDialog(
			this,
			"Text/Frage", 
			"Titel",
			JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION,
			JOptionPane.QUESTION_MESSAGE,
			null,
			options, 
			options[0]
			);
```


----------



## armerpraktikant (11. Okt 2004)

Erst ma danke für die schnelle Antwort. :shock: 

Habs gerade selber rausgefunden -->[schild=12 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]armerpraktikant schämt sich !!![/schild]

Da hätte ich auch selber draufkommen können (müssen!!!!). Naja... ist schon spät, aber wem sag ich daß.  :wink: 

Danke nochmals.

CU ap

PS: Ich mach jetzt Feierabend, kein Kaffee mehr.  :cry:


----------

